# How about we see some B6's!!!



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 27, 2012)

Let's see the B6's!!!  Please post up some pics!!!  Any reverse color schemes???
-BATM!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 27, 2012)

*Old B6s i no longer have*

Here are some pics of B6 models I used to have.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 27, 2012)

*My first B6 purchased in San Jose in 2000*

Wow this waS MY first B6...i dont have it anymore..I had to get the correct era tank, a replacement rack brace, beauty bars, black saddle not correct but nice, and non studded tires...i even had the correct fender light cover....when i got it looked funky....this pic shows otherwise....miss that bike. i had so much fun with it.  The good ol days


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 27, 2012)

*B6 I had a few months ago.  Had...*

1950 B6 I no longer have.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's my May of 1949 model with forewheel brake, springer, and New Departure model "D" rear coaster brake. This bike is a close replica of one my dad bought in and around 1948. I got this bike in 2003 off a guy in Chicago, on eBay for $700.00. the paint is mostly original with some retouched areas on it. I don't have any new images of this bike yet. Sorry. This is a scanned film image picture that I took of it in 2008 after I got done installing the missing drum brake assembly back in that it originally had. Other than that, and for some minor replacement mechanical parts and decals, the bike is original.

Thanks for the kind pm, BATM!

Jim.


----------



## danilo1219 (Jan 27, 2012)

*My b-6*

My schwinn b-6


----------



## jwm (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's mine.

JWM


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's my '49.  I've also got a green & white '48 but can't seem to find a pic - I'll have to take one.


----------



## eazywind (Jan 28, 2012)

*1946 b6*

1946 B6 W tapered kickstand, Persons Deluxe pedals, Drop centers etc....


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 28, 2012)

*1946 b6*

Here's my 1946 B6.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 28, 2012)

Used to be mine, both have been sold.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 28, 2012)

*I love This Bike...*



dfa242 said:


> Here's my '49.  I've also got a green & white '48 but can't seem to find a pic - I'll have to take one.
> 
> View attachment 39609




Brown,orange and all.That style and those old calm "earth tones" really tell a story of a cool era. Today,Everything has to be almost obnoxious to get marketed.


----------



## IJamEcono (Jan 28, 2012)

I need to take a short drive to see some B6's. I don't have any yet.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2012)

Why have many of the B'6's posted not been retained?
I know it is the California national bicycle and all, maybe a gateway drug to something else, but they are nice looking.
I don't have many Schwinn, but I do like this model in particular, so much so I "kicked it up a notch" with all white lighting darts, not correct for the bike in make or period, but it looks cool.
Chris


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 28, 2012)

*The Cadillac*

Here is the Cadillac!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 28, 2012)

*I'z  ingnrant*

So is my new whizzer a b-6?  Is the chain guard on the ones pictured above the kind my bike should have, and how is that rear carrier supposed to attach to the frame? can anyone show a close up?


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's mine, attached with a simple bracket, which I believe is correct.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 28, 2012)

One of mine I don't have any more


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 28, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Here's mine, attached with a simple bracket, which I believe is correct.
> 
> View attachment 39652




Mine just has a flat strip that doesn't stay put.   I'll have to find or make one of those.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Here is mine....*

1949 B-6.  Great rider! I found the correct decals for the tank and it has Torrington longhorns on it now. I like the front hub too.


----------



## COB (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope that I am not breaking thread etiquette, but I am looking to buy an original green and white B-6 with the braced truss rod front fork. If anyone has one that they would sell, please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## 46powerwagon (Jan 29, 2012)

*A couple of my B-6's....*

Here are two of my early post war B-6's ... one is badged BF Goodrich and the other is an American Flyer.



Take Care, 
Gary


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 29, 2012)

Why do some B-6's have skiptooth sweetheart sprockets and some have standard ones?


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 28, 2013)

*Any more/*

Any more pics of your B6's?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2013)

*Here is mine - plus 2 more in the background*



BIKE AT THE MOON! said:


> Any more pics of your B6's?




1948 B6 - 100% Original Paint


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2013)

*We represented @ a "Green Event" - so I brought these two out for the day*


----------



## bike (Jan 28, 2013)

*To be techincal*

is model b-6 one that has truss fork as well as springer?- I thought it was top of the line at first then under phantom- schwinn people?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2013)

My original paint '46 B6 with a ND DD 2spd. V/r Shawn


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Sep 6, 2015)

More B6 Pics, Please!


----------



## how (Sep 6, 2015)

its rough , I pulled it outta a dumpster behind a tire store


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 6, 2015)

*My B6*






My only B6....don't have it anymore. Sold it at Memory Lane a couple of years ago.

Mike


----------



## larock65 (Sep 6, 2015)

Here's a couple of mine.​


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 7, 2015)

^^^The tan/brown combo is awesome!^^^^ Maroon seems to be fairly common, here's my '46.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 7, 2015)

The Panthers and the B6 are my favorite Schwinns. working on completeing a green one to go with these..


----------



## COB (Sep 7, 2015)

My 49 B6


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 7, 2015)

Another maroon '52. Anyone have an original paint correct chainguard? 

Thanks 
Chad


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's my 1947 Schwinn B6
In the ubiquitous Special Dark Red & Ivory.

Common as dirt but I love it anyway.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have one more Lay Away payment and this beauty, Dan's 41 BFG, will be heading to Arizona. Tough wait.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice Streamliner!
Looks like original paint!
Enjoy!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 7, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I have one more Lay Away payment and this beauty, Dan's 41 BFG, will be heading to Arizona. Tough wait.




I saw this bike in person when I picked up my '39 DX from Dan. I gaurantee you will be very happy when you receive this one!


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 8, 2015)

a few more . . 







Action Shot !





(a little fuzzy)





this one's gone . .


----------



## dboi4u (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's one I just restored I added Columbia handlebars! Thought it looked Good on it!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Sep 8, 2015)

Here is my '41...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

